# Has anyone ever heard of jeans that have built in butt pads?



## romanta42005 (Oct 21, 2005)

I read in a magazine a while back of jeans that have built in butt pads. Does anyone know who makes them and how they look on?


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 21, 2005)

Can't say that I have heard ones w/pads built in .. but welcome to MUT! I'm Rosie from NYC.


----------



## brittanyjade (Oct 21, 2005)

yes! newport news sells them and you can buy butt padded undies at fredericks of hollywood


----------



## romanta42005 (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *brittanyjade* yes! newport news sells them and you can buy butt padded undies at fredericks of hollywood



Newport News does not have them available (maybe due to demand?). I've thought about the padded undies, but haven't tried them. Do you know if they look natural when worn under clothes?


----------



## brittanyjade (Oct 21, 2005)

I would imagine they do, unless you are wearing tight spandex type pants, ..i have too much butt do i have never tried them but maybe you can check their return policy?


----------



## romanta42005 (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Sorry romanta, I can't say that I've seen jeans that have those. But I've definitely seen pantyhose and girdles with built in pads. Anyway, just wanted to welcome you to MuT! I'm Charmaine from Massachusetts. Thanks for the warm welcome!
Ana


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 21, 2005)

I've heard of this....but you can buy similar jeans that are supposed to have an uplifting effect.

Both Newport News catalog and Victoria's Secret have jeans on their line that are supposed to lift the butt. I haven't tried them so I can't say they live up to their claim. But you could always try them and return them if you want. The bad thing is losing the S&amp;H money.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 9, 2005)

I have also heard of the jeans with the pads in them. It is amazing how generally people with larger bottoms were trying to make them look smaller for years but now it is "in style" to have some "junk in the trunk"...haha.


----------



## babykisses (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *romanta42005* I read in a magazine a while back of jeans that have built in butt pads. Does anyone know who makes them and how they look on? LOL...I think this is ridiculous. Who in there right mind would wear butt pads?


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *babykisses* LOL...I think this is ridiculous. Who in there right mind would wear butt pads? People w/out butts!! 
My suggestion...custom tailored jeans. Target. $36.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 13, 2005)

never heard of them, and i cant imagine they would look very natural or good for that matter.


----------



## anne7 (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes! I remember they showed a pair of them on VH1 during one of their shows that was talking about big butts.



The brand was Miss Sixty, I believe.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 13, 2005)

that's one cosmetic /beauty contraption thingy that I actually dont need yaaaaaaaay! lol


----------

